# Check Engine AFTER REPAIRS.cat convert.



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Go to a different shop


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

If you post up the specific code we might have a better chance to offer advice. It should have a "P" code, followed by 4 numbers. Most auto parts stores will do a free code scan. Get the code and post here, we'll try to give you some advice. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Also, and importantly, is yours a diesel?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Qhicks22 said:


> Hi i have a 2014 chevy cruze. I had my check engine light pop on got it checked out problem was the cat convert . got the work done with warranty 3 days later on freeway light returns same code shop replaced piece again . the light has returned car drives perfect what should i do?


Welcome Aboard!

Post the codes!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

